# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Rey's Workbook.

## reyfran

*Rey's Workbook.*
 :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes: 
 :smiley:   Why Do I Lucid Dream? :smiley: 


Well, the first time i knew lucid dream, was because i watched *inception*. However, i was interested in lucid dreaming, in *july* (or june, i forgot  :Cheeky: ) *2012*. Since that i always try to share lucid dreaming with everyone i know. i made a simple ( reaaaaly simple) blog about lucid dreaming in indonesian. I keep wondering, in indonesia, they do not even have 1 blog where lucid dreamers can gather easily. (they do have a place in a forum. the club is quite big, but the forum itself is not ment for lucid dreaming. it's like, they do not have a special place for lucid dreamers). but, if you look at google trends, (Google Trends) (look at the regional interest, and click the 'list'), Indonesia (,with the search volume index of 87), got the second place. because of that, i got more motivated. i share lucid dreaming to everyone i know. 

Too bad, i do not have long lucid dreams. my LD are simple and short. so, whenever i want to give examples to other lucid dreamers, i would say "a friend of mine got a dream about.." but, in the end of 2012 (december). i started to have these, vivid and long LDs. but i was not motivated, so i didn't practice my lucid dream. I didn't practice until the end of january. In the beggining of february 2013 i become motivated again, and started to LD again in the middle of february. but i think my LD are short and simple again now. Whenever i am lucid, i will wake up in a few seconds/minutes.

So that's my story.

(oh and, i probably have like 20-30 LDs)


 :smiley:  Techniques I Use, and Reality Checks :smiley: 


june/july 2012 - december 2012 : mostly DILD. sometimes DEILD also.
December 2012- january 2013 : no LDs
January 2013 - now : mostly DEILD. Trying to DILD also, but started to do RC and ADA again on early march (riiiiiight now... yes. i was totally motivated again, fully motivated, yesterday, when i discovered this forum..)

my reality checks are :
My glasses (you know, if you take it you can't see clearly), the most trusted one for me.look at hands (to see the details)nose plug (rarely)jump (*NEVER*! do it in real life, but did it in a dream, which changes it into lucid. idk how come?) the rest is ADA i think..


 :smiley: GOALS :smiley: 
*1. Short term goals.*
Have a quite long lucid dream.Eat somethingMade something appear from the ground.Fly (i've done this before, but never try again since the december thingy)messing the visual part of my dream (zoomed, pixelated)+++(extra, addition) TOTM advanced task one.

*1. Long term goals.* ( i do not really understand what are the long term goals, but here they are :smiley: 
To fight fear using lucid dream.Talk about what should i be in the future.get benefits from my subconscious
(i actually have a lot of goals, i think i will just post 8 first, then i will add later. Is that ok?)

 :smiley: My weaknesses: :smiley: 
I'm too lazy. when i wake up i only record the highlighted events. (i know how to do this,)To keep my mind active (that's why i never do "only WILD")

Commitments to self:
WRITE MY DREAMS IN A BOOK. detailed dream journal. (i have a special notebook for DJ that i keep since june/july)


---END OF FIRST POST---
 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Sensei

Welcome aboard. Rey? What should I call you? I shall be your teacher. Alyzarin shall help a lot as well if I am absent or if she feels like posting some ideas on here. So listen to her, she is wise.  :tongue2: 

Ok, so the week will start when you read this post. You will have a few things that you must do this week. Some of them will be a little time consuming, but most should be pretty easy.

Do you usually remember your goals when you become lucid? 

What time do you usually become lucid? (after 6 hours of sleep, right after I go to bed etc...)

I am going to first operate under the assumption that you don't become lucid till after 6 hours since this is normal. Also that you forget your goals after you get in a lucid dream. This is common for most people. 

I have a lot different methods than most people, but since you do DILD and DEILD (which I also do) I will tell you what has helped me with these so far. 

Week 1 (specialized for you)
Remembering goals.
Your first goal is to stabilize. We are going to work on remembering this, because it is very vital to long lucid dreams, which is another goal of yours. 2 birds, 1 stone. 

You say that you do RCs, I am a big fan of reality checks. I do not use them as much anymore, but they are very helpful in making you question reality and should be used to get you into the habit of always expecting it to be a dream. We shall be changing them up a little. You have RCs that work for you, so we shall keep them.
Most people tell you when you RC:
check reality
expect it to fail
really want it to fail

This is good if you are doing this. With 20-30 LDs, you probably already do. I am adding two more:
check reality
expect it to fail
really want it to fail
Imagine it failing
Imagine stabilizing

This should get you into the thought of "I am lucid!" "stabilize!" I would recommend closing your eyes for about 30 seconds and imagining the first 30 seconds of an LD. When doing this you are imagining it from where you are at already, because you never know when you are dreaming.  :wink2:  In the first 30 seconds, you normally RC, stabilize and then make your way to your goal. If it is a goal like flying/eating/breaking something, then you can imagine completing the goal within 30 seconds. Remember that your main focus is on the stabilizing though, this should bring to mind your goals.

Before you go to bed, go through your DJ from the previous day. Sit in a comfortable position and imagine becoming lucid in those dreams. Close your eyes and stay there for 10 minutes at least, even if you only had a fragment of a dream. If no dreams from the previous day, then go back to a dream you vividly recall and imagine becoming lucid during that. 

REMEMBER! when imagining becoming lucid to imagine as many senses as possible, as well as emotions. If your dream is ending because of excitement, then imagine the excitement that happens when you become lucid and then calm it down. 

Also, having a lot of goals is good because you need to look forward to some goals that you know you can't accomplish yet. A long term goal is something that either you know you can't accomplish, or it takes multiple LDs to create. Like: Paint a picture and then teleport to it, will probably take more than one LD and would probably be more fun if it took a few LDs to get all the painting down. So long term. This is probably the best example of a long term goal: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-god-mode.html

But! We are gonna knock out one of those short term goals. Pick one of them and that it what you will be imagining during your RCs and before bed. Write down stabilize, and next to it, *short term goal. Do not pick "have a long LD" because this is the one we are already working on.  :smiley: 

I do not know how often you wake back to bed (WBTB), but you should try it 3 times this week. When you do, try it at varying times and see which one gives you better (more vivid and aware) dreams. When going back to sleep, you should imagine the dream you just exited and imagine becoming lucid during that. Do this 3-5 times at least (more if you are doing an hour WBTB, but most of my WBTBs are about 5 minutes). This should renew your goals in your mind as well as increase the chance for DILD.

How to get past your weaknesses.
Ok, a little lazy. This generation is filled with people that are lazy, it is no surprise. I can give you some assignments to work with in order to combat laziness if you like. They are not completely lucid dream stuff, but they will be related to breaking habits that inhibit LDing. I also have some stuff that can help you keep your mind active. 

Summary activities for the week:
30 second RCs throughout the day
10 minutes of "visual meditation", or "daydreaming" (as I call it) before you go to sleep. (this can also be done with lights off, when laying in bed. Must be done though)
20 minutes of ^^^ 2 times this week. Doesn't matter what days.

Reading for the week:
My Tutorial for extending Lucid Dream Time. Hours of LD. - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views <My fav stabilization tutorial
When stabilizing I also like to run my tongue through my mouth. I also say "I'm dreaming" over and over to keep lucidity if I don't seem to have a full grasp on it. I would recommend doing this at all times unless it contradicts a task.

*Edit:*
If you have any questions about this, just ask. remember to post at the end of 1 week. If you wish to start it on a different day, so you can always be sure to post a summary, then post what day you plan on starting. Post any comments you have during the daydreaming as well, and after every LD.

----------


## reyfran

Just call me rey!

Usually i would remember my goals. usually it includes mantra and visualizing. but i think i must try it again. in my last LD (tuesday) i remembered my goal though. I never try to put "stabilizing" in my goals, which can be the problem cuz i rarely stabilize i think. i do not know what time do i become lucid.

before sleeping, why do i have to imagine i am in one of my previous dreams? Can't i just imagine a new situation (a completely known location like my school)? Someone asked this in my blog too actually.

I think i will try the eat something goal first.

I used WBTB in 2012. I like it cuz it gives me these highly vivid dreams. But i do it no more since i do DEILD (i can not!?!?). Should i do WBTB or DEILD? 

*Thursday, 7 march 2013*Technique : DEILD
Dream: non-lucid dream.

I was failed in keeping my mind awake. i moved when the alarm was ringing. i thought "moving a little bit is alright since it will just increase the time for me to get SP". i counted from 100-1, but sometimes stopped in the middle of the counting since i was going to sleep mode. aaand i slept unconsciously (like i said, i have troubles with keeping my mind awake.. i just dont know how..)

i recalled 2 dreams last night. one of them is really blurry, while the other one is more vivid and clearer. both of them are not LD. the first one i forgot since i didn't write it down in the morning (damn you laziness!), while the second, i probably have forget about it, if i didn't "stay still and think about your dream" method.

oh ya, i don't know if this have something to do with LD, but when i woke up this morning, i saw an old grandpa looking at me, and slowly fading away. my friends said it was a ghost, but i don't think so since i tried to think rationally. my father said it maybe caused by LD, althouth i believe it is not caused by that. when i saw him, i was stunned and didn't do anything. (he wasn't really clear actually). when he is gone, my mind finally went "this is a dream", and did lots of RCs, but i was not dreaming. do you know why did that happened?

----------


## Sensei

> before sleeping, why do i have to imagine i am in one of my previous dreams? Can't i just imagine a new situation (a completely known location like my school)? Someone asked this in my blog too actually.



Well, you can do another thought, but it probably won't be as vivid. The easiest thing for you to visualize should be your last dream. It will increase LD experience. When you change a memory, it is kind of like lying to yourself that it was a lucid dream. In my opinion the more LDs you have the easier it is to LD. It increases recall, because right before you go to bed you are kind of sending a message to your subconscious that you remember dreams and that you are going to be dreaming in a bit. 

Eat something it is! 

I don't want to take you away from what you are practicing since persistence is key to getting LDs. So if after 30 seconds you don't feel a DEILD coming on, then do a WBTB.  :wink2: 

Sounds like you were in a FA or you had hypnagogic imagery (HI).

----------


## reyfran

ok.. i guessed that actually  ::D: 

no it is not a FA. i know what is false awakening. that was reality. can the HI happens when we open our eyes and/or when it is not a dream?

----------


## Sensei

Yep. HI can happen when exiting and entering your dreams. It happens when your mind isn't fully awake and the dream is crossing with real life.

----------


## Sensei

Hey Rey! The class is officially starting! 

Sorry about having to replace your goals for now, but this should help you knock out goals like crazy when you finish with the class. As we said before (I think) this class is different because we actually have a syllabus. 

Alright, remember that you will have to post an update once a week (required), and if you can post all the lucids you get (not required), that would be amazing so I can help you out.

----------


## reyfran

OMG.. sorry i was so busy because of school's tests (still until 25 april).

oh,.. ok, i will make it (its the middle of the night here).

----------


## Sensei

Don't worry, the week is still young. Get on a right sleeping schedule though!  :tongue2:  

Good luck on the tasks, they can be simple, but complicated if you wish them to be. Dutch made them so that you can really accomplish them anywhere, which is good since that will allow you to do it in *any* lucid. Don't forget to update at the end of the week (at least).

----------

